# 37' Ladies Schwinn



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 22, 2016)

Still looking for a light, but decided to post pictures anyway. My wife's 37' cleaned up. Personally not a fan of whitewalls but couldn't talk her out of it. Seat top redone by Bob, came out fantastic. Rode it around yesterday and it goes and stops like it should. If anyone has a light let me know, not a 500$ aluminum one either. Let me know what you got. Single bolt, not gonna drill into the fender.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh Mama that is NICE!!! That 2tone green is AMAZING! _Almost _enough to convert me to the Dark Side


----------



## jkent (Dec 22, 2016)

A Delta SilverRay light would be correct for that bike.
And not a very hard light to find.
JKent


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 22, 2016)

Excellent put a painted EA 3 rib torpedo light on it and call it done. Nice bike!


----------



## jkent (Dec 22, 2016)

Here are a few photos I found via the World Wide Interweb,


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 22, 2016)

jkent said:


> A Delta SilverRay light would be correct for that bike.
> And not a very hard light to find.
> JKent



I think its supposed to have an aluminum torpedo, if this is the right model. I'll put any torpedo that has the single bolt though.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 22, 2016)

If you can find a light. Fly a plane!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 22, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> If you can find a light. Fly a plane!View attachment 400097 View attachment 400096



Oooh, I like that. Ain't quite ready to give up on a light yet, but that would make a sweet replacement.


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 27, 2016)

My Original has a top loader, I believe mine is a 40.
Lee . .....


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 27, 2016)

Top view


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Overhauler said:


> My Original has a top loader, I believe mine is a 40.
> Lee . .....View attachment 401710






Overhauler said:


> Top view
> View attachment 401726




Looks like a Delta 3rib frontloader, right? Way cool lights. Seen them on several prewar Schwinns


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 27, 2016)

Overhauler said:


> My Original has a top loader, I believe mine is a 40.
> Lee . .....View attachment 401710



That's a front load.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a Delta 3rib frontloader, right? Way cool lights. Seen them on several prewar Schwinns






Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's a front load....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>



Mikes more of a top load guy

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>



LOL, yeah I meant front, geesh.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Mikes more of a top load guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



How's that snow shoveling going?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> How's that snow shoveling going?



How's the shingle throwing going?...hehe

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> How's the shingle throwing going?...hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



All good. Leak fixed. Now stop screwing with other people's threads.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> All good. Leak fixed. Now stop screwing with other people's threads.



He can run a 6 rib EA too... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2016)

I love this bike. I don't think that it is a 37 though, the BC model was a 38-40 product. I think the 1940 had a side stand instead of rear dropper.

Pic of the serial might tell us whether 38 or 39. 

If you ever decide to sell it please contact me, I would take good care of it and know just the person to ride it.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 28, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> I love this bike. I don't think that it is a 37 though, the BC model was a 38-40 product. I think the 1940 had a side stand instead of rear dropper.
> 
> Pic of the serial might tell us whether 38 or 39.
> 
> If you ever decide to sell it please contact me, I would take good care of it and know just the person to ride it.




Here's some pics from when I took it apart, I posted this info when I found it and I think it's a 37', but I'm definitely not an expert. My wifes kinda attached to it, but changes her mind like the wind, typical woman.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2016)

Cool. I would say late 37 to early 38 assembly, but the bike is definitely a model not introduced until the 1938 model year whatever that means. 

Fingers crossed for fickleness....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 28, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> Cool. I would say late 37 to early 38 assembly, but the bike is definitely a model not introduced until the 1938 model year whatever that means.
> 
> Fingers crossed for fickleness....



You'll get first crack. I just googled fickleness. That's kinda what I thought it meant, lol.


----------

